# Salt Fork



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Got on Salt Fork today to start breaking in the motor. Put in at the old marina water is still pretty low but had no probelm getting the boat off or on. water temp was 40-41.8 din't get to fish but seen a couple other boats out. I'd say the lake 4-5 ft below normal. It won't be long before all the lakes are up.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know what's going on at Salt Fork. I haven't read anything new in the papers about them dropping it again but we nearly got stranded Thursday. 2 weeks ago it was nearly full and now it's way down again. We were barely able to launch at Morning Glory in the morning and the lake dropped almost 5 inches while we were out. It was touch and go getting out in the afternoon.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I Was debating aginst Piedmont/SF but with the wind I decided to get on the good side<< and do some honeydew's!!!!! I know I know but walleye run time is basically in a week or two so I worked on the boat as well.


Corey how was the wind up there! thursday? and did you do any good?

John


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

there was an article in the cambridge paper 2 weeks ago. according to the park manager he sayed by mid march they should be done. it looks like they are about there. it looked like they are doing some finish grading today. it will not take long for it to fill up if we get some rain.


----------



## wormbrain (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is the newspaper article - 


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Salt Fork dam project progressing 

Rick Stillion

The Daily Jeffersonian

The Salt Fork Lake dam repair project is nearing completion, a park official said Wednesday.

Salt Fork Park Director Hal Harper, who addressed the Cambridge Rotary Club yesterday, said work should be completed by the middle of March.

The collection pipe (toe drain) is completed and they are in the process of pouring the head walls, said Harper. They are going to use video in the pipes installed to make sure everything is in working order, and it appears that they are going to hit the estimated completion date of mid-March, if not finish early.

It is close to completion, said Harper.

Once the repairs are complete at the dam, the lake level - which has been maintained at approximately five feet below normal - will be allowed to rise to its normal level.

The normal rainfall for the region will return the level of the lake to its normal pool without any problems, said Harper.

Repairs to the dams toe drain became necessary after boils were discovered on the downstream side of the dam in February 2005. Additional boils were later found in the downstream discharge channel.

The boils were monitored and a consultant working on the project identified the malfunctioning toe drain as the cause of the boils.

No immanent threat of a dam failure existed, according to Ohio Department of Natural Resources personnel.

([email protected])


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Wormbrain,

Thanks for the article. 

I have a cabin in Kimbolton, OH and fish Salt Fork all year round. I am looking forward to the lake returning to normal.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

is salt fork unlimited horse power?

thanks bob


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, it is unlimited horsepower with several large no wake zones.


----------

